# Wago SPS 750-8203 Firmware Update mit e!COCKPIT Image-File gesucht



## NBSoMaBau (18 Februar 2021)

wer hat noch ein Image zum Firmware Update einer Wago 750-8203, man bekommt von Wago nur CODESYS 2.3 nicht mit e!COCKPIT.
Ich weiß aber das es ein Image gibt. Weil wir neue SPS kaufen sollen, wird das Image nicht angeboten.
Ich habe bereits 3x  750-8203 mit der Version, aber die kann ich ja nicht auf die anderen übertragen oder doch, dann wie?

Habe das versucht Backup und dann Restore:*Firmware Backup*








Save packages from active partition to selected destination.
Note: Only one package at a time can be saved via network.

Active PartitionPackagesDestinationInternal Flash

 All
 PLC Runtime Project
 Settings
 System
NetworkNetwork

 da gibt's einen ERROR.

Die SPS die für e!COCKPIT frei geschaltet ist hat die Version:
Product Description:
WAGO 750-8203 PFC200 CS 2ETH CAN

Order Number:
750-8203

License Information:
Codesys-Runtime-License

Firmware Revision:
03.00.35(12)

höhere Versionen zB ( 18 ) vielleicht, aber ist dann auch e!Runtime drauf?
*General PLC Runtime Configuration*

PLC runtime version:


None
CODESYS 2
e!RUNTIME




Die SPS die nur Codesys 2 hat:
Product Description:
WAGO 750-8203 PFC200 CS 2ETH CAN

Order Number:
750-8203

License Information:
Codesys-Runtime-License

Firmware Revision:
03.00.35(12)

*General PLC Runtime Configuration*

PLC runtime version:


None
CODESYS 2





Bei Ethernet Settings  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
sollte bei Erfolg Runtime System = e!Runtime auswählbar sein...

Also, wer weiß Bescheid und hat das richtige Image auf einer SD Karte und sendet mir bitte dieses IMAGE-File!?


----------



## Thruser (18 Februar 2021)

Soweit ich weiß gibt es immer nur ein Image, daß für alle PFC200 gleich ist und beide Runtimes enthält.

Siehe auch hier: https://github.com/WAGO/pfc-firmware/releases

Was aber sein kann ist das Dein Conroller keine e!Runtime Lizenz hat.

Das kann bei sehr alten, mit einem niedrigen Hardware Stand, Controllern der Fall sein. Das hatte ich bei meinem 8204, der konnte nur 2.3.

Kann nur gerade die Info dazu nicht mehr wiederfinden welche COntroller das betraf.

Ansonsten sind ja beide Angaben oben gleich. Schau Dir mal den Hardware Stand auf der Seite des Controllers an.

Gruß


----------



## Pawe9319 (19 Februar 2021)

Hallo NBSoMaBau,

wie Thruser schon richtig schreibt gehe ich auch stark davon aus das dein 8203 einen Älteren Hardware Stand aufweist und somit 
nicht e!COCKPIT fähig ist. Das hängt damit zusammen das du das Gerät scheinbar vor Release (>=FW5) von e!COCKPIT bezogen und dir somit die 
e!Runtime fehlt, die meines Wissens nach nicht "nachinstallierbar" ist. Die Firmware die dein Gerät zum Auslieferungszustand hatte kannst du auf der 
Service Klappe erkennen i.d.R zweite Zeile, z.B 2418 24KW2018.

Gruß
Pawe9319


----------



## NBSoMaBau (22 Februar 2021)

Vielen Dank bis dahin, aber ich denke da ist nicht das richtige dabei.
Habe alle gefundenen ausprobiert (https://github.com/WAGO/pfc-firmware/releases )
Nur der "" der diese Umstellung machen durfte weiß davon, ich glaube auch nur einige bestimmte WAGO:razz:MA haben das, nehmen ihren SDRam dann natürlich wieder mit.
Alle Dateien auf dem SDRam sind etwa so: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 da fehlt was...:wink:

Bleibt die Frage: kann man nun den Inhalt der einen SPS auf eine völlig Baugleiche Übertragen? Denn ich habe ja einige bei denen es Funktioniert.


----------



## Pawe9319 (22 Februar 2021)

Die Runtime lässt sich meines Wissens nach nicht einfach mit einem bestehenden Backup eines Gerätes nachinstallieren, das die e!Runtime besitzt. (Zumal du bei der Backup und Restore Funktion sowieso sicherstellen solltest das die Geräte auf die du Wiederherstellst, die gleichen sind.)
Bei den älteren Geräten fehlt die e!Runtime Lizenz, die Lizenzen sind in den eeprom "eingebrannt" und 
werden im Werk aufgespielt. Ist diese Lizenz nicht vorhanden wird dein Gerät auch nie mit e!COCKPIT programmier fähig sein.
Die Dateien in deinem Screenshot sehen für mich nach den Dateien aus die auf der SD Karte liegen, sobald du 
im WBM -> Administration ein Image auf eine SD Karte vom Controller schreibst. 

Also mein Fazit: Nicht möglich (Andernfalls wende dich doch mal direkt an den Support von Wago, die werden dir sicher weiterhelfen können).


----------



## KLM (28 Februar 2021)

Eine 1:1 Kopie eines Controllers kannst Du mit "Create Image" im WBM unter "Administration" vornehmen. Dabei wird nahezu der gesamte Controller dupliziert, was auch zwischen den verschiedenen Controller Typen und Generationen, also allen 750-8xxx, funktioniert. Die Firmware erkennt dann am elektronischen Typenschild den Controller und "weiß" dann z.B., ob es eine serielle on-board Schnittstelle gibt oder eine e!RUNTIME. Die e!RUNTIME wird dabei wohl schon auch mit kopiert, aber eben nicht aktiviert, wenn der Controller zu einem Zeitpunkt ausgeliefert wurde, bevor es e!COCKPIT gab. Das elektonische Typenschild kann man als "normaler" Anwender nicht verändern. Als Hersteller hat WAGO natürlich die Möglichkeit das elektronische Typenschild zu verändern und kann das auch nachträglich mit der oben angesprochenen magischen SD-Karte. Aus der Hand geben wird WAGO das aber sicherlich nicht. Warum auch? Das Typenschild ist die Basis für die Firmware, um zu erkennen, wie sie sich verhalten muss. Passt das Typenschild nicht mehr zur Hardware muss es zwangsläufig zu Fehlern kommen, die der Support sicherlich nicht suchen will. Und die fehlende e!RUNTIME Freischaltung betrifft nur Geräte, die geliefert wurden, bevor es e!COCKPIT gab. Man hat den Controller damals ohne die Runtime gekauft und nachdem die Runtime Lizenzpflichtig ist (in den Hardware-Kosten enthalten) wäre ein nachträgliches Freischalten in gewisser Weise ein Lizenzbetrug gegenüber dem Hersteller, in diesem Fall 3S, auf dessen CODESYS 3.5 Runtime die e!RUNTIME als Basis aufsetzt.
Ab welchem Herstellungsdatum die e!RUNTIME freigeschalten ist, ist in irgendeinem älteren Post vom Support mal aufgeführt. Bin aber zu faul zum suchen. wenn man die aktuelle Firmware einspielt und die e!RUNTIME nicht einschalten kann, sieht man es ja eh gleich.


----------

